# Sacramento Kings @ Golden State Warriors Game Thread (3/17, 7:30 PT)



## DaUnbreakableKinG

<center> *@* 

*Sacramento Kings (40-25) @ Golden State Warriors (20-44)
Arena, Thursday March 17, 2005
19:30 PT, TNT *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brian Skinner/Darius Songaila/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Adonal Foyle/Troy Murphy/Jason Richardson/Derek Fisher/Baron Davis  

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Warriors board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Re: Sacramento Kings @ Golden State Warriors Game Thread (3/17/05, 7:30 PT)*

I'm hoping that we win this one. :gopray: We need every game that we can get since Houston is right behind us. 

My predictions:

*Kings 109*
Warriors 103

*Peja 27pts*
Davis 28pts


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings 118
Warriors 101

Peja 33pts 4rebs 4asts
Songalia 16pts 6rebs


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Oh boy Charles Barkley is gonna talk and talk ... i think we will win... our front line should have a big game attacking the rim..


----------



## Dodigago

not really Foyle sucks in every aspect of the game except protecting againest that



+

dont look at this as a gimme GSW have been playing some nice ball latley


----------



## underhill_101

my prediction:

kings 109
warriors 101

peja 31/5/3
bibby 19 pts./11assts.


----------



## Tersk

Kings: 99

Warriors: 94

Closer than the final score says


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Theo! said:


> Kings: 99
> 
> Warriors: 94
> 
> Closer than the final score says


This is all we needed guys. 

Theo to jinx it for us. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bibby needs a breather, but Kings' offense could suffer 



> Kings coach Rick Adelman knows playing Mike Bibby 43 minutes per game isn't the way to go, even though that might be the best way he sees to win.
> 
> Adelman says it's up to him to find more rest for Bibby, the only healthy pure point guard on the Kings' roster and their best clutch player.
> 
> Not only does Adelman risk fatiguing Bibby down the stretch, but increased minutes lead to a higher chance of injury.
> 
> And the earliest injured guard Bobby Jackson will return from wrist surgery is the final week of the regular season, if then.
> 
> *"I have to do it," Adelman said of resting Bibby, "I really do. Maybe it's getting him out the last couple of minutes of the first quarter and then into the first couple of minutes of the second quarter when you get that first timeout to get him a really nice blow. I've just got trust in these guys.*











Kings coach Rick Adelman gives instructions to the team as Mike Bibby comes in off the bench. Adelman is looking for ways to rest Bibby and not see the offense disintegrate.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sacramento (40-25) at Golden State (20-44) 10:30 pm EST 



> OAKLAND, California (Ticker) -- The Sacramento Kings aim for their ninth victory in their last 11 road meetings with the Golden State Warriors when they visit The Arena on Thursday.
> 
> *Dating to their final road game against the Warriors in the 1999-2000 season, the Kings have gone 8-2 here, including a 111-107 overtime triumph on February 2*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I just bet 125 bucks on the Kings tonight. :groucho:

(don't want to lose my money like the last time)


GO KINGS!!!


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

I Agree Bibby needs a rest.... we should trust House a bit more ... or until Bobby Jackson comes back...


----------



## Dodigago

I love Eddie House..hes a streaky player and hes been on fire


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hopefully the Kings can pull through so I can win some more points.


----------



## Tersk

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> This is all we needed guys.
> 
> Theo to jinx it for us. :nonono:



The curse continues?...


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Give Mobley the ball and step out of his way


----------



## Tersk

4:46 SAC - C. Mobley makes a 24-foot three-pointer from the right corner. Assist: K. Thomas
5:20 SAC - C. Mobley makes a 25-foot three-pointer from the right wing. Assist: M. Bibby
5:56 SAC - C. Mobley makes a 26-foot three-pointer from the right wing. Assist: M. Bibby

Go Mobley!


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Thank got for the Cat, K9 and Bibby or we would of left by halftime... only down my 9 ... lets goo we can do this !!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Ah Damn it. What is up with the score? I bet 3k on the kings to win tonight, they better not let me down!!! :curse:


----------



## SKiP

This game is awesome.

Baron Davis looks good on this team. He's got them so many wide open looks. Davis and JRich are gonna be a great backcourt next year.

Dunleavy and Murphy can't finish. Biedrins and Cabarkapa could be good though.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Awesome game.

The atmosphere is great with both teams fans going back and forth.


----------



## D5

SKiP said:


> Dunleavy and Murphy can't finish. Biedrins and Cabarkapa could be good though.


Dunleavy isn't that bad of a finisher actually, but he's been pretty invisible all game aside from his average defense. Murphy, on the other hand, makes me want to vomit. He HAS to be the most blocked PF in league history. I hope Mullin trades him because he doesn't work in our system and he won't help us win.

Another thing, not to sound whiney or anything, but did any of you notice how we get 3 palming calls on us while Mobley travels and double-dribbles within 5 seconds and there's no call?

EDIT: Fisher gets manhandled by Skinner. :curse: Then a BEAUTIFUL alley-oop from Davis (?) to Jason Richardson. :clap:


----------



## HallOfFamer

OMFG! THIS GAME IS INSANE..MOBLEY JUST STOP IT, JUST STOP!

Holy crap, what of the funnest games of the season by far!


----------



## Pejavlade

Mobely on fire :clap:. Peja playing well to 25min 18pts 6asts so far. Kings are playing great right now so are the Warriors great game. Kings will pull this one out.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Mobley is on fire !?!?!?! Woh what a game.. good comeback by the Kings now we just gotta play one solid Q and take the W !!!


----------



## Pejavlade

So are we going to see Peja in the game or..


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 89-92 Warriors and Kings better win.

Who else thinks that BDiddy made the Warriors team way better.

I say they make the playoffs next year. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 93-92 Warriors

4thQ with 4:30 left...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 93-95 Warriors

4thQ with 3:00 left...


GO KINGS!!!!


Man I hate the way they're showing the game. With the cameras going all over the court. That is so stupid.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 93-97 Warriors

4thQ with 1:30 left...


----------



## Pejavlade

Quick 2 play hard d then come down the floor and swing to a open King on the 3pt line to take the lead.


----------



## Pejavlade

2 clutch free thorws by Kenny now defend the ball and no second chances.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Kenny THomas looking like Olajuwon right there. 97-97


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 97-97 Warriors


GO KINGS!!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Yes, Kenny. Please defend now and convert 1 more time on the other end.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Can this come down to a Bibby last second shot agian ?!


----------



## Pejavlade

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Can this come down to a Bibby last second shot agian ?!


Or maybe Kenny Thomas?


----------



## D5

Richardson is clutch. Period.


----------



## HallOfFamer

This is March Madness.:clap:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Ok please Bibby we need your magic agian !


----------



## Pejavlade

Do they attack right away or run the clock down and get the last shot?


----------



## Tooeasy

j-rich going insane out there, damn is this guy gonna be good.


----------



## Pejavlade

Kenny missed then Bibby grab board then Peja missed.


----------



## Pejavlade

Lane violation. Bibby time.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Sigh dont let peja shoot the game tying three.. hes so ****ing unclutch !


----------



## Pejavlade

**** Bibby and Peja miss threes, good game by Warriors.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Damn man we lost. But you gotta give credit to the Warriors. They played like they were the Suns or Sonics. :greatjob:

Kings 97-100 Warriors

FINAL


We're missing Brad. :nonono:


----------



## Pejavlade

Box Score 

Cat 28pts 9rebs
Peja 18pts 7asts


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Damn man we lost. But you gotta give credit to the Warriors. They played like they were the Suns or Sonics. :greatjob:
> 
> Kings 97-100 Warriors
> 
> FINAL
> 
> 
> We're missing Brad. :nonono:


Yeah its tough, it would have been sweet if he hit that 3pt. :sour:.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Yeah its tough, it would have been sweet if he hit that 3pt. :sour:.


Look at it at a positive way. We were losing by more than 15 points. We cut it down to 3 so thats a plus. :laugh: 

Oh well. What can I say. GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Look at it at a positive way. We were losing by more than 15 points. We cut it down to 3 so thats a plus. :laugh:
> 
> Oh well. What can I say. GO KINGS!!!


Warriors biggest lead was 21 at one point. Heck of a game.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Well , atleast we came back from that huge hole... good job guys... just forget about and win on saturday !


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Warriors biggest lead was 21 at one point. Heck of a game.


So it was 21. Damn. We were losing pretty big. I was at work at that time.

But yeah man, heck of a game just like you said.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

So what do you guys think about Kenny Thomas ? I think he should start now.. DS isnt consistant , and i think he is suited better coming off the bench .


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> So what do you guys think about Kenny Thomas ? I think he should start now.. DS isnt consistant , and i think he is suited better coming off the bench .


I thought that from the beginning. K9 has experiense as a starter and he should start. Nothing more to say about that.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

it is a rare are game that the Kings lose but that doesnt cause me to blow smoke out of my ears, but that was one of them. 

Same old story, no disrespect to the warriors, they played great, but I think we would have won if Brad were playing.

I know the idea with the Webber trade was to gain "flexability," but Thomas and Skinner look like keepers. Williamson, on the other hand, has had some nice games, but I think he needs to go...

I really don't think there is anything that Songaila can do better than Thomas.

Same old story, we need a little more rebounding, but mostly we desperately need an elite wing defender. 

Brad needs to come back if for no more reason than that Petrie needs to be able to evaluate the team with him. Although Peja played well today (7 assists, defended Richardson better than anyone else) he shot poorly, and if he still cant shoot well with Brad in there, we really do need to trade him.


----------



## Hibachi!

Kings always have trouble with the Warriors for some reason. Tonight was no exception.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

S-Star said:


> Kings always have trouble with the Warriors for some reason. Tonight was no exception.


I was going to say that too. We always seem to be in close games with them. Especially in Oakland.


----------



## Pejavlade

S-Star said:


> Kings always have trouble with the Warriors for some reason. Tonight was no exception.


Warriors are way better then thier record, same with Clippers, but I agree we do have alot of trouble with them.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Richardson leads Warriors past Kings 



> OAKLAND -- Jason Richardson hit a long jumper with 27.1 seconds left and finished with 40 points, and the Golden State Warriors sent the Sacramento Kings to their fourth straight road loss with a 100-97 victory Thursday night.
> 
> After Richardson's basket, the Kings missed four shots, including 3-point attempts by Mike Bibby and Peja Stojakovic just before the final buzzer.
> 
> Kenny Thomas rallied the Kings by scoring 12 of his 16 points in the final 10:39.
> 
> *Sacramento is still lacking consistency on both ends of the floor since the departure of Chris Webber and the absence of starting center Brad Miller, out with a broken leg.*


----------



## Tersk

Theo! said:


> The curse continues?...


You bet it does

Y'all be seeing me in here more often 

Or, you can buy my silence...Come post in Bobcats forum and I'll be less likely to come predict


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Theo! said:


> You bet it does
> 
> Y'all be seeing me in here more often
> 
> Or, you can buy my silence...Come post in Bobcats forum and I'll be less likely to come predict


:laugh:

Hey keep posting here. That way we lose we go down another seed and never have to play the Mavs. :laugh: That way Houston will take care of you guys and we'll take care of Sonics.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Game pics...


----------

